

Hello World on an AVR Micro Controller - pmorici
http://therandombit.blogspot.com/2009/08/hello-world-getting-started-with-atmel.html

======
thomaslee
FWIW, I posted something a step or two up from this on avrfreaks using the
Arduino Duemilanove (less the Arduino fluff):

[http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=vi...](http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=81384)

Effectively you upload the program to the Arduino using avrdude, then you can
send signals via USB from your PC using the *nix program to switch the LED on
& off. The final programs weren't posted, but you can piece them together from
the comments :)

It was heaps of fun. If you have an Arduino but haven't made the leap, I
highly recommend getting down and dirty with more typical AVR stuff.

